# ? What's in your PUPs name



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4 me & my V's EVERYTHING - my past & their future - got my first V in 1971 in Montana - 22 hour ride home - 81/2 week old male - crate in the back seat & hunting buddy sharing the ride - ? what will I name him - in the crate he made a sound that even ear protection could not sound out - on 1 of our laps he slept - get back to Ky - ? what 2 name him - it was simple - having spent 2 weeks at a friends house in Puerto Rico - the small tree frog ( Coqui ) provided the same sound every night - so 4 the next 17yrs his call name was COQUI - LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy, Willie, is actually named after my dear departed Dad. He went by "Bill" or "William" on legal documents, but my Dad's name on his birth certificate was Willie. His parents came over from Finland, where Willie is considered a regular name, and not a nickname. I know in my heart that my Dad would feel honored to have such a great dog named after him! 

Now if I could just teach Willie how to bark in Finnish...


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our boy, Dexter, was named after our favorite red haired serial killer, Dexter Morgan. We decided on Scarlet for our girl after trying to find an unusual name that connotes the redness!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is an interesting enigma when it comes to naming your pup. There is always something that speaks out loud enough that you pick it up. 
I know when our pup was born, being a singleton pup, I referred to him as Solo mio when corresponding with the breeder. But " Solo" did not fit his little character when we got to meet him. We tried a lot of words meaning "One" even Hungarian words, they just didn't work. So I just kept calling him 
" Mister" as we worked on a name. My Mother was here at the time, and she kept coming up with really silly stuff, and things began to get confusing, and frustrating. The only thing that really stuck that she came up with, was that he was "Amazing", He was truly an amazing little puppy.
I began researching his ancestors names and found his Great Grand Sire " Finn Maccools Fergus" and from THAT he became " Amazing Mr. Ferguson".
Or just Fergy for short.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even the breeder thought my boy would be a bit of a rebel, so I name him Cash after Johnny Cash. As soon as I got home with him my husband wanted to name him Joe. I told him he already has a name. It wasn't till months later he realized I named him on the way home. and it was not a name given to him by the breeder.
He has lived up to his name.
June was easy, because you can't have a Cash without a June. I had the breeder start calling her June before I even picked her up.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

When naming our guy we wanted to come up with a name that reflects our love of the outdoors and back country canoe tripping. We came up with many options, but finally settled on Aspen (like the tree) after meeting our new addition. We have travelled many portages and stayed on many campsites surrounded by Aspen trees.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We picked up and tossed so many names..... only one really different name that I had not heard anyone use yet on a vizsla stuck. I watched a lot of TV sitcoms through the late 70s and 80s. I just hoped our puppy had the personality to be Dharma (Dharma and Greg).


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

When I got Cash I had two other dogs at the time - Cooper and Champ. At first I went through all the obvious three legged dog names (Tripod, Tre and my brother suggested Bob  ), but since my other two dogs names started with a "C" I decided to look for "C" names. Then Cash just kind of clicked - he's a bit of a rebel like Johnny Cash, so that became his name. The funniest thing about his name is that I got him from my vet who had rescued him. He had been living with the vet for about a month before I got him and the vet had named him Redbull. Everyone at the vet thought that was such a fantastic name that I never had the heart to tell them that I changed it, so whenever we go to the vet they call him Redbull. You should see me when I'm at the vet trying to call him anything but Cash - lots of "hey mister", "what's going on buddy", "silly dog". 

When I got Penny - like TexasRed - my first thought was to name her June, I also thought about Carter to keep the "C" theme. But while I was at the SPCA waiting to adopt her, my friend who was there with me, jokingly asked if I was going to name her credit to keep with the money theme...then I joked back - no, I'm going to name her Quarter or Nickel, or how about Penny? Then I laughed because I actually liked Penny, she's the color of a penny and she just kind of looked like a little Penny to me. It just kind of stuck after that. I also started calling her a penny from heaven for Cash since he was so sad at losing both his brothers within a month. Now they are two peas in a pod and their names fit them perfectly!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozkar is a good Hungarian boys name and when we saw him as a pup, Ozkar really suited him. He was a little err... "Different" to the others in the litter....  

Zsa Zsa is named after the famous actress, Zsa Zsa Gabor. She is a real flirt and quite flamboyant for a dog. She's also very affectionate for a girl. 

Astro was his name when I got him and he really is an Astro. If you are a fan of the Jetsons, then you will remember Astro's ability to talk in roo, roo roo's. Astro does this all day. He's very talkative. He's also very cool too, just like the Jetson's Astro was.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Marty - ? did ZZ ever slap a policeman !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

Loki = the Norse god of fire, trickery and mischief. Need I say more?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> Marty - ? did ZZ ever slap a policeman !!!!!!! LOL


Several times mate.........if slapping with a tail counts!!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive is named after my fiances grandmother. She renamed herself Freda for years but her name was Olive. We didnt even think about other names. She meant so much to both of us it felt right and she suits it!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife and I met on Mackinac Island Michigan. 

Pups name is Mackinac but goes by Mac as it is easier to yell then Mackinac!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Our pup is Bristol, named after the first place my husband and I vacationed at- Bristol, TN. Our neighbors have a pudel pointer names Palin, so I think it confused our other neighbors. 

A funny little story - I wanted to name our first red dog Ginger, but my husband said, "No self-respecting hunting dog is named Ginger." P'shaw...what does he know?! So, I named our red lab Nutmeg.


----------



## Bronson (Jun 25, 2013)

I wanted to name our boy Oxide (Ox for short) to keep with the reddish color theme, but got vetoed by the wifey. 

So we went with Bronson instead... because after a couple hours of his puppy shenanigans, he made you want to reach for a frosty bronson (beer) 8)


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

We choose our names as a family so to come up with something that we all agree on is very difficult! We had a long list of names which included all the norms for hunting dogs and we really just wanted to try for something different and unique. I added Levi as a possible and my husband liked it but son wasn't so sure. My son liked Enzo. The meaning of Levi is joined or attached which I thought was perfect because he was joining our family! Upon meeting the 8 week old pup my son declared that he looks like a Levi and so he is!

When we added our girl we again had a whole list and finally decided on Jeanie (as in Levi Jeans) because they make a perfect pair.

If I'm ever brave enough to add a 3rd V (haha) it will be a male and the name will be Wrangler!


----------

